
Ask HN: Developer Wiki? - codegeek
What are some of the Wikis for Developers and dev teams ? I want to document our entire infrastructure&#x2F;code for internal dev. team and not sure where to start. Other than Github and some generic PM tools, we don&#x27;t have anything geared towards developers. I want to change that.
======
seren
My company is using Confluence, I was a bit skeptical at first, but it is
quite easy to use, and there are interesting plugins like Gliphy to draw
models, or sw architectures. And this is also usable by non technical people.
But this is likely a costly solution for a small team.

For my personal note taking, I am using a free tier gitbook[0]. What I like is
that, under the hood, it is "only" git managing markdown files and you can
sync with a github account.

So even if gitbook stop working tomorrow, you still have your knowledge base
in MD files, which is nice.

[0] [https://www.gitbook.com/](https://www.gitbook.com/)

